# Trailer warts....



## Mike1950

I have been on the road last 26 hrs. 860 miles- I am tired and too old for this- well at least till I find another chunk of wood that I want. Trailer wart and it is a big one- 72" x 80" x 36". I need a bigger trailer!!! The face that is down is a completely full of eyes......

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man

No wonder you need a bigger trailer, what with a 72' log! Kidding aside, looks like you did very well! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nature Man said:


> No wonder you need a bigger trailer, what with a 72' log! Kidding aside, looks like you did very well! Congrats! Chuck



Thanks Chuck- as we all know my lack of typing skills are only surpassed by my lack of editing skills. As we were loading this we could hear 2 bull elk bugling in the woods.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Nice haul Mike !!!! What is it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Species, I mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> Nice haul Mike !!!! What is it ?



BLM


----------



## manbuckwal

Mike1950 said:


> BLM



Must of been a heck of a deal if you drove that far ! Looks like some primo eye burl on that puppy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Very nice. Look forward to seeing some of what it yields, some nice quilted pieces would be sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Quilted pieces indeed would be cool, or anything unique. Still have those dimensions I gave you for those 2 boards I'm looking for? Keep me in mind when you open it, I'm still looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Nice find Mike!



manbuckwal said:


> Must of been a heck of a deal if you drove that far ! Looks like some primo eye burl on that puppy



I bet he got it for the hauling off of it or he wouldn't have driven that far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

TimR said:


> Very nice. Look forward to seeing some of what it yields, some nice quilted pieces would be sweet!



There will be no quilted in my opinion- just eyes and rays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Quilted pieces indeed would be cool, or anything unique. Still have those dimensions I gave you for those 2 boards I'm looking for? Keep me in mind when you open it, I'm still looking.



No quilt in this one- still have size- Maybe next weekend!!


----------



## Kevin

"Just" he says. "Just" them yucky old eyes and rays on a big 'ol whopping wooden anchor fit for an aircraft carrier. What a southin boy would give to have 'em down here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Nice find Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he got it for the hauling off of it or he wouldn't have driven that far.



Did not get it for free but it was a good deal. Further then I normally go but 600 mile round trip is normal. Hell when you drive west from here there is nothing but desert and farm ground for 200 miles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

When you drive west from *here* there is 1500 miles of it mostly nothingness until LA lol -- but lots of DIW in a couple places.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> "Just" he says. "Just" them yucky old eyes and rays on a big 'ol whopping wooden anchor fit for an aircraft carrier. What a southin boy would give to have 'em down here.



Boat anchor is a very good description- it is HEAVY- Normally I get chunks a bit smaller- but I could not resist. The forest around where this is filled with BLM....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> When you drive west from *here* there is 1500 miles of it mostly nothingness until LA lol -- but lots of DIW in a couple places.



Probably some Mesquite also?? I was just pointing out that BLM does not grow here-only on other side of state. Always drive a ways to get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

600 miles your lust runs deep! Going to cut it into manageable pieces with a chainsaw?


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> 600 miles your lust runs deep! Going to cut it into manageable pieces with a chainsaw?


Sorta used to it- as a contractor- I lived in my truck- drove to yakima and back for years once a week. First I have to get it out of trailer (1800 lbs)- High pressure wash the crap out of it and then the chainsaw. No one around here that I know of has a mill that would handle it.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> No one around here that I know of has a mill that would handle it.



A swingmill could take it apart quite easily, and many swinger owners have a slabbing attachment..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike I bet you could get @justallan to post over at the Forestry Forum asking if anyone has a lead on a swingmill owner near SV WA. He's active over there so might be a good idea. If he does you might wanna leave the carrier anchor on the trailer for now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I could mill it, I ain't skeered. LOL
Eyes and rays might work too mike, just sayin. I ain't in no rush, I'll know the pieces when I see em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> Mike I bet you could get @justallan to post over at the Forestry Forum asking if anyone has a lead on a swingmill owner near SV WA. He's active over there so might be a good idea. If he does you might wanna leave the carrier anchor on the trailer for now.


I can sure ask for you @Mike1950. They're a lot of great guys and help each other out just like here.
Just say the word and I'll run and ask.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

"run"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> I can sure ask for you @Mike1950. They're a lot of great guys and help each other out just like here.
> Just say the word and I'll run and ask.



Thanks Allan, Go ahead and ask, M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

@Mike1950, I posted in the Forestry Forum for you looking for a swingmill or slabber and someone with a slabber messaged me.
I messaged you his phone number and E-mail.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Cut it up and send your son a piece. My address is ......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

The wart is cut up. Some very nice burl in this. Almost all of it was figured with minimal inclusions. now to dry. It has been dead for a few years but soaking wet inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal

Very nice ! did someone else slab it up for ya ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

PS. Thanks @justallan -Michael did not cut it but t


manbuckwal said:


> Very nice ! did someone else slab it up for ya ?



Yes a friend with a bandmill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim Beam

Thump.




That was the sound of my jaw dropping.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------

